# Dump trailer



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

So i'm thinking about purchasing a dump trailer. I figured I would be able to bring my skid steer to a sight, well basically be able to use it as a trailer and along with being able to have another piece of equipment to help cart and relocate snow. I would appreciate some insight on from others that have them or opinions on them.


----------



## snowman5313 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have one and I do love it. It does come in handy both a a trailer and as a dump trailer. Mine is an 8X14' and 14,000 gross. I do haul with a 1 ton. My only problem with it is that everyone I know wants to use it. It does come in handy. My only advise to you would be to go used if your not going to use it, or not sure how much your going to use it. They are a dime a dozen nowadays.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

snowman5313;1293859 said:


> I have one and I do love it. It does come in handy both a a trailer and as a dump trailer. Mine is an 8X14' and 14,000 gross. I do haul with a 1 ton. My only problem with it is that everyone I know wants to use it. It does come in handy. My only advise to you would be to go used if your not going to use it, or not sure how much your going to use it. They are a dime a dozen nowadays.


Thanks for the insight, I'm definitely going to get one and 8x14 was also the size I was looking for just been checking out the used market on craigslist and ebay for local sellers. The new ones seem to be around 6k with delivery and the decent used ones don't seem to be that far off on pricing.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, new pricing vs used pricing doesn't seem to be too much different. I own a couple, and the best thing I can say is buy it from a reputable dealer, we had the hydraulic piston go after about 2 months, and were told to pound sand, that they couldn't do anything because the manufacturer wouldn't. Complete BS


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I know you said you were looking for a 14' but I have a 05' or 06' cam superline 10' 12,000lbs that was used only for a leaf box since new I am selling this fall. Looking to get around 4k


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have used a dump trailer for moving snow. It's slow. If your locations force you to back up, that's another disadvantage. A low profile is good for hauling equipment, but will cause you to drag the pile out further when dumping. 

If you decide to get the trailer, get the longest one you can find/afford. They tow better, and of course hold more. I would also get/make some raised sides for it. Maybe expanded metal. I had mine wired to control the dump with switches in the cab, which is nice in the cold weather. And don't forget to bring the spray tank with diesel


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a cam superline deckover 7x14 and move snow with it 
And it works fine. I have side boards I put on. Only thing is keeping battery charged on multiple runs. Tends to wear out after ten dumps 
The deckover dumps better then a standard cause it's higher. 
My remote cord is long enough that I can open the gate and start dumping them walk to the truck and pull it ahead the put it down and shut the gate 
I really like the cam superline brand Well made


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You can wire your trailer plug to charge the dump battery while the truck is running.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

2COR517;1294321 said:


> You can wire your trailer plug to charge the dump battery while the truck is running.


I found I still ran out of power a lot doing it this way so I actually ran 1 guage welding cable directly from my truck batteries to the back and used a heavy duty connector to connect it from the trailer to the truck.


----------



## NBSnowGuy (Feb 8, 2009)

I did the same as buckwheet. It was the only way to get more than about 10 runs a night out of it. I have had constant problems with wiring on mine, and last winter it sat for a month between snow hauling and spring clean up and the electric breaks siezed. Opperator didn't realize until he tried to stop with a load on... that went badly.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

NBSnowGuy;1295219 said:


> I did the same as buckwheet. It was the only way to get more than about 10 runs a night out of it. I have had constant problems with wiring on mine, and last winter it sat for a month between snow hauling and spring clean up and* the electric breaks siezed. Opperator didn't realize until he tried to stop with a load on.*.. that went badly.


Should always test the pull the break away switch before hauling. Would have found that problem.


----------



## rdazzo13 (Sep 14, 2010)

I had used a 14'x7' dump trailer to relocate snow last winter. At the time i did not have a secondary trailer for my skid steer and was loading it in the dump trailer. I now have a 14ft flat deck trailer i use primarily for transporting the skid steer. I know this may not be a big deal to some but what a pain in the neck it was to chain the skid steer down in the dump trailer compared to the flat deck trailer. Also keep a small torch handy incase foot wells get jammed up with snow.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

I guess everyone cant be as sweet as i am......  
when we're done we just lift the skid steer and put it ontop of the Snow melter! 








Im BS'ing but that would be sweet to have one of these only problem is the price for this one is 204,000 Bucks.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

rdazzo13;1295577 said:


> I had used a 14'x7' dump trailer to relocate snow last winter. At the time i did not have a secondary trailer for my skid steer and was loading it in the dump trailer. I now have a 14ft flat deck trailer i use primarily for transporting the skid steer. I know this may not be a big deal to some but what a pain in the neck it was to chain the skid steer down in the dump trailer compared to the flat deck trailer. Also keep a small torch handy incase foot wells get jammed up with snow.


Why would the foot wells get jammed, due to low temperature and snow, hence the torch?


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

Plow man Foster;1295600 said:


> I guess everyone cant be as sweet as i am......
> when we're done we just lift the skid steer and put it ontop of the Snow melter!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm assuming thats the price of new, do you know what the used ones typically go for? It would be sweet to own one these snow melter's.


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

Owning one is one thing, fueling it is a whole other ball of wax! Not sure if it is worth the price of ownership/running it if you can haul it away.


----------



## rdazzo13 (Sep 14, 2010)

yes i have an older bobcat 743 with hand and foot controls and when lifting overhead sometimes a little bit of snow falls in and then gets stepped on and turns to ice in the footwells. I have since made a front door that helps with this situation


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

OrganicsL&L;1295645 said:


> Owning one is one thing, fueling it is a whole other ball of wax! Not sure if it is worth the price of ownership/running it if you can haul it away.


Not sure.....I was only BS'ing so i found an article which said this exact one cost the TWP 205k dollars. never priced one out before


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

Plow man Foster;1295787 said:


> Not sure.....I was only BS'ing so i found an article which said this exact one cost the TWP 205k dollars. never priced one out before


I have read and heard that hauling vs melting isn't really saving the company money. The fuel by the hour is a lot and hauling varies depending upon your dumping sight. I would say its a nice toy to have and is more a convenience to the contractor to not have the down time of hauling and having those vehicles still working if need be or less labor cost. I do remember doing the math and prices i would need to be at for the customer were similar if not more if I purchased one, although for your environmentally safe client there are melter's out there that do not release emissions in the air. Not sure where they go but have read product details, I assume they cost even more.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a appalachian 7x12. Dump trailer. 15,000 gvw. Open sides so it can be a flat deck. I absolutely love it! Costs less to maintain, registration is way cheaper, cheaper to insure too.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We tried using a couple to haul snow a few years ago and nothing but problems. Both units stopped working half way through the job, and found they need a much larger space to dump in.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

One of my trailers


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

SServices;1296206 said:


> One of my trailers


so you purchased it that way and made the sides ? I've never seen a dump with the removable sides like that, I have seen dumps that have metal fold down sides but nothing like that.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Rich Graz;1296346 said:


> so you purchased it that way and made the sides ? I've never seen a dump with the removable sides like that, I have seen dumps that have metal fold down sides but nothing like that.


That trailer was buit like a real dump bed. Without sides
kinda cool.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

Yea it was built like that. One if the big selling points, I can haul more palletized stuff than I could with my equipment trailer. They are one of the few places that build them. It also has a combo spreader gate/barn doors


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

SServices;1296383 said:


> Yea it was built like that. One if the big selling points, I can haul more palletized stuff than I could with my equipment trailer. They are one of the few places that build them. It also has a combo spreader gate/barn doors


What company makes that trailer? I would like to price one out


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

Appalacian trailers. Their website has their prices. They make them and sell them. http://www.appalachiantrailers.com/


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

SServices;1296383 said:


> Yea it was built like that. One if the big selling points, I can haul more palletized stuff than I could with my equipment trailer. They are one of the few places that build them. It also has a combo spreader gate/barn doors


So you can put a rep. tailgate spreader on that trailer?? That'd be sweet


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

My bad, when I said spreader gate I meant a traditional dump bed gate. It will open barn style as well


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Have you thought of making 2 holes in the top on each side so you can use the forks to take off and put on the sideboards?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Ropinghorns;1297655 said:


> Have you thought of making 2 holes in the top on each side so you can use the forks to take off and put on the sideboards?


What happened to: wesport wesport wesport wesport ???????????


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

They are pine. Not too heavy. Good thought though.


----------



## mike custom (Aug 29, 2009)

i have a bri-mar 7x12 dump trailer. it may not be as good as a dump truck but it was waaaaaaay cheaper, uses no fuel, costs nothing to insure, and ill probably have it forever. great investment for all year long. 

and in the summer, i rent it out to clients who want to do their own house cleanouts. I drop it off and they fill it, and i pick it up and collect 300 bucks. It's a good deal, kinda like a rolloff dumpster in that sense.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

I do the same. Works out nice


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

mike custom;1298172 said:


> i have a bri-mar 7x12 dump trailer. it may not be as good as a dump truck but it was waaaaaaay cheaper, uses no fuel, costs nothing to insure, and ill probably have it forever. great investment for all year long.
> 
> and in the summer, i rent it out to clients who want to do their own house cleanouts. I drop it off and they fill it, and i pick it up and collect 300 bucks. It's a good deal, kinda like a rolloff dumpster in that sense.


Not a bad deal..... i would think insurance would be high then...unless they dont know lol. 
is it 300 a day? How much does it cost you to dump it and i assume u take it to the fill....


----------



## mike custom (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't tell insurance about it...it probably only goes out a few days a year like that. I leave it chocked and locked in a clients driveway and most people only need it for a day or weekend. Household garbage and demolition goes out on the train right down the street from me, ranges in price from 50-90 bucks a ton. I can dump brush and debris for free at the town dump. 

all in all if you're a contractor I think a dump trailer is a no brainer. mine is 10k lb and although sometimes i wish I had a 12k or 14k, CT requires a CDL A for any trailer over 10k lb so I don't want to get nabbed by the DOT. I paid off the trailer a year after i got it, and the only thing it has ever cost me since is maybe 2 tires a year. I know a lot of guys who sold theirs and every single one of them regret it.

Another thing I use it for is for firewood in the winter. that way the sander doesnt need to come off my dump truck all winter. Holds about 2.5 cords nicely! I built 48" sides above the factory 24" ones.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have used a trailer to deliver tree length ( 12 ft. ) firewood for the last 20 years. You only need a class A cdl if your combined wt. Is 26,000lbs or more. Trailers have come a long way in 20 years. They are of much higher quality, with better components and higher gross weights. I up grade every 5 years for tax purposes, but with good maintenance, they last a long time.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mike custom;1298254 said:


> CT requires a CDL A for any trailer over 10k lb


No they don't.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jhenderson9196;1298269 said:


> You only need a class A cdl if your combined *GVWR *Is 26,000lbs or more provided the trailer is over 10k GVWR. .


Fixed it for ya. Thumbs Up


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mike custom;1298254 said:


> I don't tell insurance about it...it probably only goes out a few days a year like that. I leave it chocked and locked in a clients driveway and most people only need it for a day or weekend. Household garbage and demolition goes out on the train right down the street from me, ranges in price from 50-90 bucks a ton. I can dump brush and debris for free at the town dump.
> 
> all in all if you're a contractor I think a dump trailer is a no brainer. mine is 10k lb and although sometimes i wish I had a 12k or 14k, *CT requires a CDL A for any trailer over 10k lb *so I don't want to get nabbed by the DOT. I paid off the trailer a year after i got it, and the only thing it has ever cost me since is maybe 2 tires a year. I know a lot of guys who sold theirs and every single one of them regret it.
> 
> Another thing I use it for is for firewood in the winter. that way the sander doesnt need to come off my dump truck all winter. Holds about 2.5 cords nicely! I built 48" sides above the factory 24" ones.





jhenderson9196;1298269 said:


> I have used a trailer to deliver tree length ( 12 ft. ) firewood for the last 20 years. Y*ou only need a class A cdl if your combined wt. Is 26,000lbs or more*. Trailers have come a long way in 20 years. They are of much higher quality, with better components and higher gross weights. I up grade every 5 years for tax purposes, but with good maintenance, they last a long time.


Oh boy......


----------



## mike custom (Aug 29, 2009)

so I guess the lesson here is call your state DOT to find out regs in your state before you get caught with an illegal combo. Don't trust trailer dealers either, mine lied to me up and down just to sell a more expensive unit.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

HAhaa Honestly if my trailer was sitting in someones driveway for a day or so i wouldnt tell insurance either! lol I would just say i was performing work on the site. And felt the need to leave it. Or some stupid story! I say do it until you get caught! There are many people out there doing the same thing! (Doing the wrong thing, and pretending they didnt know!)


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Find a PJ Trailer dealer and check out their dump trailers....I had a 6*10 first and quickly outgrew it and now have a 8*14 and there is NOTHING it hasn't dumped. I had it full of rocks the other day and dumped without a problem. Did a couple runs with some real big rocks in there too. VERY heavy duty in every aspect. Now, with that said, I would not want to haul snow in one, I would much rather sub out and have a friend with a heavy DT come in to take the snow away. JMO though on that issue!


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I just ordered a new PJ. 14 ft gooseneck dump with 8000 lb axles and 17.5 tires. It was a little spendy with the upgrades but I shouldn't need another for a long time.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

jhenderson9196;1300534 said:


> I just ordered a new PJ. 14 ft gooseneck dump with 8000 lb axles and 17.5 tires. It was a little spendy with the upgrades but I shouldn't need another for a long time.


That's what ive got except with a pintle on it.....you're going to love it!


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

So just as an update, I didn't go with the dump trailer. I purchased a mason dump truck instead, it's a brand new F-350 gas and I'm putting a western wideout on it ($6,090) with a Snow EX tailgate spreader ($5080). I appreciate all the great feedback


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

So just as an update, I didn't go with the dump trailer. I purchased a mason dump truck instead, it's a brand new F-350 gas and I'm putting a western wideout on it ($6,090) with a Snow EX tailgate spreader ($5080). I appreciate all the great feedback.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

didn't mean to post twice


----------



## corbel (Oct 13, 2008)

From a hauling the skid around and wanting to have a small container to leave at jobs, is it a huge pita to load and strap down the skid?


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

corbel;1345419 said:


> From a hauling the skid around and wanting to have a small container to leave at jobs, is it a huge pita to load and strap down the skid?


apparently yes but lets bump up to find out


----------



## corbel (Oct 13, 2008)

I am leaning towards goin with the dump because it allows for so many additional uses. Most of which will simply save me the 200 carting fee I have to pay every couple a weeks to haul debris away. I don't do landscaping but now that I have a skid I may take on some bulk materials jobs, like mulch or gravel just to try n put it to work a little.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

corbel;1345419 said:


> From a hauling the skid around and wanting to have a small container to leave at jobs, is it a huge pita to load and strap down the skid?





Rich Graz;1345948 said:


> apparently yes but lets bump up to find out


English please.. Lol Is your question is it hard to strap a skid into a Dump trailer??

If so, No its not! You can either weld or have welded D-rings to the corners to easily strap everything in. Now it is hard to strap a skid into a container!


----------

